# What bones to give a puppy??



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

So I've read / heard that rawhide and pigs ears - whatever they are called -are just not great for puppies, or dogs in general! My puppy is just about 6 months and still small - she weighs in at 11.7 pounds! 

I would like to find something for her to chew on that isn't a toy. She has a Nylabone and isn't interested. I just get totally confused when I go to the petstore as it seems like rawhide is the only option. She does like the Kong Ziggy puppy treats, but I would like another alternative ($9/box of 10!). I almost bought those "greenies" but remembered what I read about them on here! 

What about "Dingos"? She has a sensitive tummy and I don't want to try anything weird. Any suggestions?


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

You can go to the grocery store in the beef section most have raw soup bones, get a small knuckle bone for her to chew on. I treat my Shepherds once a week to a large one, not too often as the marrow can give the runs.

But, these last and last, every spring I must wheel barrow a ton of them out of the property as they chew, but do not destroy them. They are great to help gums n teeth. Also, Kong toys filled with cheese or peanut butter, freeze over night, keeps a dog busy a long time also and good for them now n then. Hope this helps you as it will NOT hurt your dog, not too small that she could swallow it, just large enough she can knaw on it, good for her. Beef RAW. Rawhides are very bad for dogs as they soften and I almost lost a Boston to choke to death on one after chewing all day. I do not know why they do not ban that junk, pig ears, hoofs, etc.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

How about some raw beef rib bones, the kind you bbq? If you're not wild about your dog having the raw meat from them just cut it off first (make some chili!) and let her gnaw at a bone for a few days.


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks, great ideas!

She does get a frozen Kong, but she hates peanut butter.... so I use yogurt and Natural Balance rolls. I was more looking for something that would keep her occupied for more than 5 minutes while satisfying her need to chew.

I have read a lot about raw, but I have to be honest, it scares me a little! Currently she is eating Solid Gold puppy food and is doing quite well. 

So, I can just go to the meat dept and ask for a "knuckle bone"? 

Once again, thanks so much for the help!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

You can, but finding a knuckle bone small enough to fit in your dog's mouth might be tough. And it is still going to be raw, not cooked in any way. Seeing that you have a small dog I would opt for a smaller bone, something she can get her mouth around. You can buy any meat with a bone in it (steak, chops) and just remove the meat for your own dining pleasure.


----------



## Abbysdad (Dec 23, 2007)

I just called my local meat processing and they can get me beef ribs. They said there will not be much on them. The beef knuckle bones they said are pretty large. I did not order any knuckles. Thought they might be too large for Abby. $0.69 for the bones.


----------



## Lovemytessapoo (Feb 1, 2008)

I bought a package at Publix the other day that said soup bones, but was a large bone they had cut up and the marrow was in it. I gave my dog one piece with the little raw pieces of meat and froze the rest. She loved it. I plan to give her one a week.


----------



## TibetanFan (Aug 31, 2007)

Do you have to worry about the raw bone going bad if you let them chew on it for days? Also, if they carry it around the house isn't that gross? I would be afraid raw stuff would be all over and my kids would touch it. Do you only give it outside?


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

you can also try ice cubes or frozen wet washcloths for teething puppies. the knuckle or thick beef leg bones are great unless your dog has a strong jaw, then you have to be careful he doesn't break a tooth on the bones. mine chipped a canine tooth but not too bad, but we had to wait for his adult teeth to come in to give him the bones.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I let my dogs have their raw bones for 2-3 days in the house, only after they have spent time out on the patio gnawing the meat off of the bones. After 2-3 days they get pretty "used up" and I feel it is safer to throw them away. 

I don't have little kids, but I would certainly keep them away from bones with raw meat on them, on the same scale of not letting them play on a counter where you are preparing your own meat for dinner. And be sure to disinfect any area in the house that is used for preparing raw meat for either human or dog consumption. 

Once the bones have been cleaned off by the dogs, then I see no harm in the bone laying around the house near the kids. However the dogs may not be too keen on the kids coming near them when they have possession of the bones (growling or whatever) so you might need to give the bones only at night after the kids have gone to bed or while they are in school during the day.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Yep, I've bought the soup bones from Publix. I gave them one when they were smaller...and Mac just jumped at it for a while. They were too young. But, I gave him one last Saturday when I took Roe to class...He LOVED IT. When we got back Roe was stealing his spent bone from him and they just wouldn't leave it alone. I couldn't get them to come in to the house from potty time, so I had to take it away.  I guess once it's been nawed on...I can let them have it in the kitchen for a day or so. I can't wait to give them both one this weekend! They loved it!

I'm going to try the beef tip ribs too!


----------



## Abbysdad (Dec 23, 2007)

Can a puppy/dog have a raw meaty bone all the time? After several days of chewing on the bone (rib bones) and it's looking pretty worn can you give them another? Will this wear down their teeth?


----------

